# Pig of a fish



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

managed a personal best tonight, 14#'s 8 oz 33" long 
Out of Camp Perry 3.2 miles
will be going on the wall.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

way to go!! what a beast- good call going to C.P.-I went to crane for the first time and got a whoopin'!


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

Great job . Nice hog

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome Fish!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

wow.. absolutely awesome


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

that is an absolutely huge walleye! Congrats on the catch!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome fish! Had to be a rush!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome fish!

What is also amazing is that fish was probably hatched in 1997 - 1999


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

True giant walleye congrats on that beast


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow!!! Nice fish.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Holy smokes! What a monster walleye. Huge congrats!


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

A fish of a lifetime.... congrats


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome fish man fishing a good area hope we findem tomorrow can't wait. This is the biggest rush pulling fish thru holes in the ice never thought it would be this addicting. Lol once again congrats def a fish of a lifetime.


----------



## conway5 (Feb 28, 2014)

Eyes In said:


> Awesome fish man fishing a good area hope we findem tomorrow can't wait. This is the biggest rush pulling fish thru holes in the ice never thought it would be this addicting. Lol once again congrats def a fish of a lifetime.


Awesome fish, me and my buddies from the Hoosier state are going out of crane on Saturday..


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

incredible specimen. congratulations.


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats on a monster of a fish way to go.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Gigantic! Congrats on your new personal best,


----------



## 68TheJackyl68 (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow!!!!! Awesome fish!!!!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very impressive. Congratulations!


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

Fantastic fish. Great job.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Hawgeye!!nice job!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

great fish, congrats!!!!

dale


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Congratulations on the fish...........


----------



## 420smallie (Mar 7, 2012)

truly one for the wall! way to go. what did she eat?


----------



## JONBOAT (May 20, 2004)

What a hog! Congrats!

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

Man what a fish nice work


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a monster!!!!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

The wall is where I would put that as well.... Awesome fish!


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

420smallie said:


> truly one for the wall! way to go. what did she eat?


What "didn't" she eat??? Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

The lure of choice was a BUCK-SHOT RATTLE SPOON - 3/8 oz. - Glow Redfish
3.2 miles out of camp perry

Had a real treat getting her head coming up the hole, after she ran a few times, tangled my other line and finally headed the right way up the 8" hole.

thanks for all the replies,
What a blast!!!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice fish! Congrats.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats!!! :B


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

awesome fish


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

PDNaz said:


> managed a personal best tonight, 14#'s 8 oz 33" long
> Out of Camp Perry 3.2 miles
> will be going on the wall.


Wow !!! Very nice !


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice job pd.love that picture truly shows the size of that beast.Way to end a great ice fishing season.


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

What a pig......congrats!!


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice catch Dan, That is an awesome fish


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

The girth on that Walleye is unbelievable! WOW - Congratulations!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow, wow, wow:d


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats on that pig. All I need is one like that on Sunday to hold me over until I can get back out in my boat. Thanks for the text of your GPS screen. Had my wife sweating as I was viewing it while driving 85 mph down the highway.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

What a TOAD............. Congrats on that beauty


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Holy cow! How on earth did you manage to get it through the hole?  Congrats!


----------



## FishinandCBs (Mar 21, 2013)

28 inches is fish ohio...you got that beat by 5inches


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Real nice fish. I got my personal best thru the ice today off Camp Perry too, 3.8 miles out in 23 ft water. Thought I had a nice fish @ 30 1/2 inches and 11.85 lbs. and you upped me by 3 lbs! Caught mine on a 1/2 oz gold/green pimple. We got our 3 man limit too. What a nice day to fish. Tomorrow suppose to be even warmer. Ice is still good. Bet you about had the big one when you saw that girl below the ice. Amazing how you can pull them slobs thru an 8" hole.


----------



## Gator-Bait (Feb 3, 2005)

what do you got to do to enter a fish for a state ohio fish. was just shy of 14lbs. 33.25 inches belly not full yet... clown was her down fall LOL


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Nice Fish, Congrats,
Go to this link and follow instructions for the form.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fish-ohio-recognition-program#tabr1

Nice Fish


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow what a fish!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow what an absolute beast!


----------



## ramjoe (May 13, 2007)

yikes what a nice fish.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

MAN O MAN WHAT A FISH





Ron


----------



## RIVERRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

Oink oink my good man!


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

Only one thing wrong-You're wearing a Tigers hat HA HA!

Nice fish!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow! what a hog congrats on the catch - That will feed the family for a few days.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

CONGRATS AWSOME FISH .... Glad you got him through the Hole ..We Lose alot at the Hole How they get those Trebble Hooks out who knows .?????


----------

